

Why tab navigation sucks in Chrome, pt 2 - slay2k
http://romymaxwell.com/why-tab-navigation-sucks-in-chrome-part-2/

======
ksec
I would rather want Tab Overflow in Chrome. But They already dismissed that.

That is why i am staying with Firefox.

------
vezycash
it doesn't suck. its way better than IE - complain bout that instead.

~~~
slay2k
First off, I don't care about IE because I don't use it. Second, how's it way
better ?

